# Methicillin Resistant Staphylococcus Aureus



## Heidigsd

Heidi has been diagnosed with MRSA last week on our visit to Texas A&M and I don't know how many of us know this can happen to our pets...I didn't









I started out with a sore in the back of her paw that she wouldn't leave alone. After two appointments with her regular vet and one with her dermatologist we ended up taking her to Texas A&M thinking she had a bad case of food allergies. The dermatologist thinks it started out with a puncture wound and that is how she ended up with the "Superbug" infection. 

Heidi will start treatment tomorrow with two different antibiotics but one of the antiobiotics can cause kidney damage. So I am pretty worried about this treatment especially due to her age, she will be 13 in February. She has to be treated at least for four weeks with daily injections and oral medication. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xw5oqRH_yI 
http://www.newsday.com/news/health/ny-hs...ionalnews-print

Michaela


----------



## BucksMom

Oh my goodness!!! I will be keeping Heidi in my prayers that all goes well. Please keep us posted..


----------



## WiscTiger

I am sorry to hear that Heidi has the MRSA bug. I will be sending good vibes and thoughts your way. Since this is such a new and scary thing, could you please keep us updated. 

There was just a post the other day about this.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=496564&page=1#Post496564

Val


----------



## Fee

Michaela, I am sorry to hear about Heidi. 
I just wanted to let you know that our GSD had the most severe infection (drug resistant) they had every seen at the University Hospital Mtl. She was on 4 different antibiotics and Amicacin shots (that's the antibiotic which can cause kideny failure etc.) Our GSD had a severe bone infection from a botched surgery for a broken tibia.
Anyways, she was on the Amicacin injections for 4 weeks with no ill effects. We tested every few days for kindey damage etc. She was 8 months+ on high amounts of antibiotics and came through it fine! We did a lot of holistic/alternative medicine to aid her body - she was an extremely strong and healthy animal before which helped.
I know it is very scary when it happens but our dog beat the odds and the infection was managed (despite having 4 nasty superbugs). I have seen older dogs at the Teaching Hospital doing well on the antibiotic injections without damage. 
Don't give up! I would suggest talking to your vet about adding a good Multivitamin to her diet right now and a good probiotic to restore good bacteria in the gut (make sure you give it about 4 hours away from the antibiotic not to minimize their action).
Sounds like you have a good vet now who addresses the issue. We were worried sick to about our dog at times, but we tried very hard not to let any negative thougths enter our minds as our dog kept fighting so hard. She walks without a limp and can run incredibly fast, still. Her infection isn't curable ever, but she has been in remission for the past two years and it is expected to be a very good long term outcome!
Positive and healing thoughts for you and Heidi!


----------



## natalie559

Glad you found a diagnoses. I hope the treatment works. Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## natalie559

> Originally Posted By: Michaela
> I started out with a sore in the back of her paw that she wouldn't leave alone.


If you don't mind I have a few questions about Heidi's symptoms.

Was there any other sign of a problem? How big was the sore? Any other sores on her body? Any stomach rash? Fever? 

How did A&M make the diagnosis? A skin culture?

Are you going to make any changes to her diet to minimize kidney upset?


----------



## Ewilliams

I am sending prayers for Heidi. Thank you for sharing your story. I will be keeping up with this. Please keep us posted when you can. I didn't even know that dogs were susceptible! Now I need to worry about this with my kids and my dogs! There are already four confirmed cases in our school!


----------



## Heidigsd

Thank you everyone for the kind words











> Quote:I have seen older dogs at the Teaching Hospital doing well on the antibiotic injections without damage.
> Don't give up! I would suggest talking to your vet about adding a good Multivitamin to her diet right now and a good probiotic to restore good bacteria in the gut (make sure you give it about 4 hours away from the antibiotic not to minimize their action).


Fee, I am sorry to hear about your dog having such a hard time but I am glad to hear she is doing better









Heidi will be tested once a week to monitor her kidneys. Heidi is has been taking a probiotic for a long time now since she always seems to be on some antibiotic but thank you for the good tip. Unfortunately Heidi has never been a healthy dog she has many health problems including an auto-immune disease (DLE).

Michaela


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Oh, Michaela, good luck with Heidi! So sorry to hear she's not doing well.


----------



## Heidigsd

> Quote:If you don't mind I have a few questions about Heidi's symptoms.


I don't mind at all











> Quote: Was there any other sign of a problem? How big was the sore? Any other sores on her body? Any stomach rash? Fever?


I am not sure if this was related but this summer I noticed a rash/crusty stuff on her stomach but it didn't require additional treatment besides giving her a bath with a special shampoo. Heidi had been on a ton of antibiotics already because of her infected toenail back in January, so I don't know if this rash responded to the medication she was already taking. Her vet did say the rash on her stomach was a staph infection. When I took her to see her dermatologist I did tell him about it and he checked the skin but didn't notice anything unusual.

Her sore isn't big at all, she didn't have a fever and no other sores on her body.



> Quote:How did A&M make the diagnosis? A skin culture?


They performed several tests, one was to check for mites which came back negative. They ordered two cultures - Std. Aerobic culture & Anaerobic culture.



> Quote:Are you going to make any changes to her diet to minimize kidney upset?


We just switched Heidi about three weeks ago because they suspected food allergies to IVD Potato & Rabbit and the plan is to leave her on this for now. Heidi also has chronic pancreatitis so we have to be really careful what we feed her.

Michaela


----------



## Tula

Oh boy, Michaela. I'm so sorry to read this. Heidi is such a trooper with all the issues she's had. My thoughts and prayers are with you both!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Heidigsd

> Quote: Oh, Michaela, good luck with Heidi! So sorry to hear she's not doing well


Thanks Debbie, Heidi just can't seem to catch a break :-(



> Quote:Oh boy, Michaela. I'm so sorry to read this. Heidi is such a trooper with all the issues she's had. My thoughts and prayers are with you both!! Please keep us posted.


Just when you think it can't get any worst she gets this infection. I appreciate everyone that is wishing Heidi well...it really helps a lot.

I had to go in to see my doctor yesterday after I phoned his nurse and told her what Heidi has. He didn't seem to concerned at this time and gave me some ointment and just told me to watch for any skin lesions that look infected. 

Heidi started her treatment this morning and it went well, at least she didn't cry when he gave her the injection, he said it could burn a little. Her vet ordered a thyroid panel and will keep an eye on her kidney values once a week. If all goes well she will be re-tested in a month, I'll keep you guys posted.

Michaela


----------

